# [SOLVED] Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop 0x0000007e error



## Kahsikmahn

Hi, I was installing alcohol 120% 1.4.8.1222 on a windows vista platform, and half way through the install it gave me an error, then went to a blue screen with a "stop 0x0000007e error" I have rebooted, it stays on for about 30 sec. then goes into the same error, I have tried to start in safe mode, but it does not even finish booting before it goes into the error.

Any help with this would be appreciated, it is a dell inspiron 9300


----------



## dai

*Re: Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop 0x0000007e error*

tap f8 when booting and from the options try
last know good configuration
or a sytem restore to an earlier date before you tried to install alcohol


----------



## fishermanr

*Re: Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop 0x0000007e error*

I had the same problem installing Alcohol 120% v1.9.2.1705. I tried last known good config and was able to login again without bluescreen issues. After logging in I noticed that I now have an Alcohol icon, but Vista has disable the program due to compatibility issues. I went to Alcohol Soft's website, and the only version of Alcohol listed as compatible with Vista is 1.9.6.4719. Alcohol Soft fails to mention that trying to install a previous version under Vista will totally crash your machine into an endless boot/bluescreen cycle.


----------



## 90xjoeyx06

*Re: Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop 0x0000007e error*

CAUSE

The problem may occur when certain drivers, such as a chipset driver, are installed on the computer before you enable the BitLocker Drive Encryption feature. 

RESOLUTION

To resolve this issue, install the hotfix that is described in KB 929637.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929637/

Little research


----------



## dai

*Re: Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop 0x0000007e error*

thanks for posting your fix


----------



## fishermanr

Unfortunately that hotfix does not apply to this situation; I came across it as well, but I am running Vista Business for which Bitlocker is not even available. The stop error may be related, but the only real fix is to purchase a newer version of Alcohol 120% that is compatible with Vista.


----------



## Looney

*Re: Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop 0x0000007e error*



fishermanr said:


> I had the same problem installing Alcohol 120% v1.9.2.1705. I tried last known good config and was able to login again without bluescreen issues. After logging in I noticed that I now have an Alcohol icon, but Vista has disable the program due to compatibility issues. I went to Alcohol Soft's website, and the only version of Alcohol listed as compatible with Vista is 1.9.6.4719. Alcohol Soft fails to mention that trying to install a previous version under Vista will totally crash your machine into an endless boot/bluescreen cycle.


This was very helpful to a complete douchebag like me. I installed Daemon Tools (program very similar to Alcohol 120%), and during the installation, my fate was sealed as I got the blue screen of death. I had the very same problem, and, as you said, it's due to OS compatibility issues. I tend to get older versions of programs since, lots of times, an update involves nothing useful whatsoever. Using an OS as virtually foreign as Vista, though, this is not a good idea.
Anyways, yes, be sure to always check if it's compatible with your OS. The posters of old Daemon Tools versions on their website also conveniently failed to mention it would render my system completely useless.

The "Last good configuration" didn't work for me, and I have no idea why. I think the problem was a driver that insisted on installing as soon as the system boot up. After about 30 seconds my system died off. When I hovered over the icon (in the system tray) it said something about a BIOS. It seemed impossible to cancel this task. I had to mash F8 and go to the one of the more far - fetched options (I don't remember the exact wording, but it was System Repair or something like that) and chose a system restore point before I installed it. Now my system works fine.

Anyways, this topic has been very helpful, as I didn't have to bother the working community with my problem. Thank you, any and all contributors to this thread. The Microsoft help website is like sanding your uvula on a cold winter night, as they do a terrible job of explaining things and link you to an equally undecipherable article about every other sentence.


----------



## tomekk1

Hi. I have exactly the same problem as Kahsikmahn. I can't run system under any of safety mode options. It goes blue with 0x0000007E error before is fully logged. So I can't run hotfix too. Any ideas?


----------

